# Green blazer?



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm watching this ebay auction that has among other things, a dark green blazer. Is a green blazer a tradly (or even fashionable) thing to wear?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

If you've won the Masters.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Through the years "masters green" is the number two blazer. It is definately acceptable in polite society.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

This is one of those things that seem to have been forgotten. But the green blazer even makes it into the "Gentleman" book by Bernhard Roetzel -- a German -- as a classic bit of American style.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a green blazer from Orvis that I like a lot. Got it for $79 on sale too, good deal.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been looking for one for a while, thrift or ebay ideally, but have come up short. Something in a dark, or bottle, green would be perfect. I think the right shade of green could be quite versatile.


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*Green Blazer*

Go with a bottle green (like the one from Orvis). Avoid anything resembling Masters green.

I, too have ordered the Orvis blazer. It is a poly/wool blend, so I am a bit wary. I do like the color, though, and at $75 it's worth the risk. Mine won't arrive until September.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw a great one at Press in the early 90s. Darker than the Augusta ones.

I think it is a great look, but I would get so much Masters flack it would be unbearable.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*3/2 green blazer*

Oconnells and Eddie Jacobs both have very nice green blazers on their sites.
Tom


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I would like a really dark, forest/hunter green blazer. 

You know the way that there are some navy blues that are so dark that they almost look black. I wonder if there is a green like that. Maybe since yellow is part of green, its impossible.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Green3 said:


> I saw a great one at Press in the early 90s. Darker than the Augusta ones.
> 
> I think it is a great look, but I would get so much Masters flack it would be unbearable.


I have a thrifted HSM dark green blazer, and wear it all the time - typically as a 'casual' blazer with khakis and loafers, rather than with wool pants and wingtips. Don't worry about the Masters comments (which are few and far between) - just tell them that the chest patch is removable.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Just don't wear it during Masters week or the Augusta, GA area.


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a Burberrys' blazer that is very close to "masters green" that I bought cheap at a vintage store. I tend to wear it only at Christmas parties and for St. Patrick's day. It just doesn't seem like everyday wear. If it were a darker green, I would probably wear it more often.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

They are usually worn by those who have won a Golf Tournament or else work in security or other service post.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

or if you're an infantry officer....


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I wear a Press green blazer. Its not versatile like a navy blazer, but when its appropriate its better than the navy (think party with wall to wall worsted navy blazers). Too bad they dont make it anymore.

Wearing a green blazer is like wearing a bowtie. Some can do it, some can't, some think they can and can't. Know thyself and act accordingly.

^^Also, not so sure about taking advice from across the pond on this - sorry.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

GBR said:


> They are usually worn by those who have won a Golf Tournament or else work in security or other service post.


So are belts








But I still wear those...


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

videocrew said:


> So are belts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one.  There's nothing wrong with green.


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

ErikinWest said:


> Hello everyone, I'm watching this ebay auction that has among other things, a dark green blazer. Is a green blazer a tradly (or even fashionable) thing to wear?


Especially if you are a Dartmouth alum or member of DCMB:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

As someone who's spent a lot of time in Augusta (and more than a few hours on the course at Augusta National), I concur with some of the statements here but think some of them are petty and unhelpful.

Members of the Augusta National Golf Club were issued green coats with the club logo on the pocket so they could be easily identified by patrons (the official term for tournament ticket-holders). The winner of the Masters tournament also receives a green coat. The coat is NOT worn by "service personnel" at the National.

The garment was officially called "The Green Coat" for many years. A restaurant opened across Washington Road from the golf course, also called "The Green Coat." When ANGC threatened to sue, the restaurant became "The Green Jacket." The restaurant is no longer in business, but the name has stuck for the garment given to the winner.

The coat presented by the prior year's winner actually belongs to a club member. All coats, except the one owned by the reigning champion, are stored at the clubhouse permanently, so they pull a coat of the proper size and use it for the two presentations. Obviously if the champion has won previously, he uses his own coat. The champion then can wear his coat at public appearances during the year - first the borrowed coat, then one that is custom made for him.

Many of the disparaging comments about an Augusta Green coat are due to the fact that only HSM seems to make one in that color that's of any quality - most green coats are a very dark green. 

Dartmouth College's official shade of green is very dark and is the color typical of green blazers. It's been my experience, though that alumni seem to give logo merchandise to friends and relatives, and don't wear it themselves. I suppose that you'll see some dark green blazers though on the day the seniors "walk the rails."


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Dartmouth College's official shade of green is very dark and is the color typical of green blazers. It's been my experience, though that alumni seem to give logo merchandise to friends and relatives, and don't wear it themselves. I suppose that you'll see some dark green blazers though on the day the seniors "walk the rails."


Not sure that there is an official shade of green (or "rails" anymore--and FYI, current campus a capella groups wear the Orvis blazer) but for what it is worth here is a prime example:


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> I would like a really dark, forest/hunter green blazer.
> 
> You know the way that there are some navy blues that are so dark that they almost look black. I wonder if there is a green like that. Maybe since yellow is part of green, its impossible.


I have a Brooks Brothers sports coat in a green loden type wool. I have noticed how dark or light it appears, depends on the type and amount of light.


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's some different Greens, if anyone wishes to comment:








Cheers,
Erik


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


> I would like a really dark, forest/hunter green blazer.
> 
> *You know the way that there are some navy blues that are so dark that they almost look black. I wonder if there is a green like that. Maybe since* *yellow is part of green, its impossible*.


The review order uniforms of the British Rifle Brigade were once upon a time so dark a shade of hunter green ("rifle green") that the color had to be lightened in book illustrations in order to show details of tailoring, black braiding, etc. Is this what you want, AP?

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I have both the JPress coat and an earlier Huntington rendition of the hunter flannel blazer...Need to drop about 20 lbs to properly fit either of them. So much for motivation.

When I did fit them, I found them *almost* as versitle as navy--got to be creative with navy/Burgundy/hunter color coordination.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

hbs midwest said:


> The review order uniforms of the British Rifle Brigade were once upon a time so dark a shade of hunter green ("rifle green") that the color had to be lightened in book illustrations in order to show details of tailoring, black braiding, etc. Is this what you want, AP?
> 
> hbs


Interesting. Like Sharpe!


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

Well everyone I just won the auction! So when I get it I'll post it up and see what you guys think! I'll probably invest in my university's crest and sow it on. Give it more pride and what not.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

one comes in handy on st. patrick's day


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

ErikinWest said:


> Well everyone I just won the auction! So when I get it I'll post it up and see what you guys think! I'll probably invest in my university's crest and sow it on. Give it more pride and what not.
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Well done. If you've covered all the other bases jacketwise, a dark green blazer is a nice thing to break out sporadically. I like mine but find it nowhere near as versatile as other jackets.

Works even better with a Brooks pink OCBD than the navy blazer though!


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Moose Maclennan said:


> Well done. If you've covered all the other bases jacketwise, a dark green blazer is a nice thing to break out sporadically. I like mine but find it nowhere near as versatile as other jackets.
> 
> *Works even better with a Brooks pink OCBD than the navy blazer though!*


Amen...or at least as well.:icon_smile:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## macabee (Mar 13, 2010)

*The Green one*

I have a green blazer from Orvis, they call it the 'Dartmouth' green, makes a nice change from blue, I have both, goes quite nice with a light blue shirt.

Will come in quite handy for my clubs St Patricks dinner that I am going to this week!!

PS: Should I wear the yellow socks or the............ LOL

Regards.

BJK:icon_smile_big:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

My dark green blazer has grey metal buttons and is from Paul Stuart. Not a trad coat as it is two button and darted, but nice nonetheless. Just the ticket for St. Patricks day and Christmas. Maybe Easter too.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I stand by my previous comment re: the Brooks pink OCBD with hunter/forest green: IT LOOKS GOOD!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

I still sell a few green blazers throughout the year: Corbin's high twist worsted "Hunter Green" and a "Master's Green" poly/wool hopsack. I also have a silk hopsack fabric in what they call around here "Thundering Herd Green" that I use to make coaches and alumni of Marshall University jackets from.


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

hbs midwest said:


> I stand by my previous comment re: the Brooks pink OCBD with hunter/forest green: IT LOOKS GOOD!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


With tan trousers, argyle hosiery and cognac crocodile loafers...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> This is one of those things that seem to have been forgotten. But the green blazer even makes it into the "Gentleman" book by Bernhard Roetzel -- a German -- as a classic bit of American style.


Excellent book, I've had it for several years.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to the inimitable Tweedy Don, I have a bottle green 3/2 from Arthur Adler. It gets a fair amount of attention when I wear it, but lots of compliments too. It's actually a fairly versatile jacket, and I like it a lot. Add to that a recent greenish gray Harris Tweed 3/2 from J. Press, and I'm all set in the green department.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I posted this image the last time the green blazer topic came up...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=965806&postcount=20


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome photo, Raincoat: illustrates the timelessness of a green blazer. I have a bright, not really Masters green jacket, that I love, but when I wear it, I am so subject to witticisms such as "did you just win the Masters?" that I hesitate to put it on.

I'm interested, but not surprised to learn that members of Augusta National only wear their jackets at the club. I was taught that the only place it's appropriate to wear a club tie is at club events. That's one for the shredder of history: now it seems you don't even need to belong to a club to wear its emblem.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Augusta National rules stipulate that green jackets cannot be worn anywhere other than the club. This is even true for the winners of the Masters. Their green jackets are kept at the club for them to wear when they visit. I think we did a thread on this after last year's Masters if interested. Some of the winners have chosen a 3/2 sack.


----------

